# Reparación radio Inter Niza FM



## aaron90 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola, me presento soy Aaron y soy Barcelona, os comento, dias atras haciendo limpieza encontré esta radio, era de mi abuelo y se la regalo a mi madre, al parecer se averio y mi hermano y mi padre trataron de arreglarla, aunque mas que eso la destrozaron, esta completamente desmontada con cables desoldados, etc.

Buscaria un esquema de esta radio a ser posible, si quereis puedo colgar unas fotos de su estado.

Muchisimas gracias de antemano.


Saludos


----------



## Pablo M P (Nov 24, 2012)

Hola aaron90 busca ''Inter niza FM'' tal cual te lo escribo y encontraras una pagina de radio museum o algo así, ahí hay un esquema que a lo mejor te sirve, de todos los modos haz fotos detalladas y una global y subelas


----------



## aaron90 (Nov 24, 2012)

Gracias por la informacion, el caso, es que en radiomuseum.org me piden registrarme y hay que pagar por ello, cosa que no voy a hacer, ya que el conocimiento no debe ser como un bien lucrativo al menos esa es mi idea, subiré unas fotos en cuanto pueda.

Gracias


Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 24, 2012)

revisa aqui si esta http://stephan.win31.de/rx-eval.htm#toc


----------



## aaron90 (Nov 28, 2012)

Gracias por la ayuda, pero no e visto nada respecto a esta radio, si es cierto de que hay muchos modelos, Philips, Toshiba, Sony... pero nada de la Inter..

En breves subo fotos del estado de la radio a ver si me pueden ayudar a reconstruirla.

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## ivanosky (Nov 29, 2012)

Mira a ver si puedes guiarte algo por aquí, está muy bajo de resolución, pero es lo único que tengo.


----------



## aaron90 (Dic 3, 2012)

Gracias por la foto, mirare de ampliarla un poco a ver si se ve mejor.

Gracias por tu ayuda.

Saludos


----------

